# Jimmy the Green Spotted Puffer



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

I loved this little guy. <3 

I bought him from a lady in Columbus Ohio several years ago, I don't remember how I found him but I was down there getting a tank and got him at the same time. He was a funny little guy- much like some puffers he would "dance" around the side of the tank as soon as I got home- and came to recognize me as the giver of food, since he would dance for me and not my roommates. He also played "the bubble game," which he would float above the bubbles from the disk bubbler, collect several bubbles under his white belly until they tipped him over! Then he would do it again. And always with a big smile on his face.

Unfortunately, when I moved to Cincinnati, I did not want to risk taking him and his tank here so I gave him to one of my fish friends for safe keeping. He lived happily in his brackish tank, picking on his snails he would throw in there. Sadly, the next year, there was a devastating flood in the area that pretty much destroyed the whole town my friend lived in, including his basement where he kept ALL his fish. He lost thousands of dollars of freshwater and marine fish, as well as his Brackish tank... and Jimmy. I know it isn't my friends fault but it still makes me sad.

Rest in peace happy little puff!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that about your puffer.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry about your puffer :-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Jimmy was a cutie. That's so sad about your friend losing everything.


----------



## thatg33kgirl (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. <3

The flood was a few years ago now, but as I was setting up my new tank I found pictures of Jimmy and went "aww." It was a devastating loss for my friend too, he lost all his fish, most of his reptiles, and his bird's habitats. I even think he lost his awesome seahorse set up! Poor guy. I think he's cut down on his tanks since then.


----------

